# Annual Leave in dubai



## jerryRC (Jul 25, 2015)

Can anybody help me?? before I make complain.

Coz, in my previous years with my company, Annual leave will be given to me 30days per year. Now that we have a new HR, new rules is currently implemented in which I dont know if its still according to UAE labor Law.

Old Company Rule:
Employee gets 30 days per year


New Company Rule:
Employee working 5 days/week gets 22 days only for annual leave
Employee working 6 days/week get 26 days annual leave


Question:
Can the company set its rules like this in which i think against UAE "Working hours & Leave" Labor law "Chapter 2 Article 75 source: ministry of labor "Working hours and leave"


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Check your contract - what does it say there about leave?
Company can't change what's in your current contract - if it makes your position worse than what is currently printed.
If what they are dong is worse - you simply lodge a complaint with MOL.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jerryRC (Jul 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Check your contract - what does it say there about leave?
> Company can't change what's in your current contract - if it makes your position worse than what is currently printed.
> If what they are dong is worse - you simply lodge a complaint with MOL.
> ...


Hi,

My labor contract says, 30 days per year...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jerryRC said:


> Hi,
> 
> My labor contract says, 30 days per year...


Hi,
Then that is what you are entitled to - until that contract expires or you sign a new contract.
If your company wants to argue about that - then gently remind them that the MOL don't allow companies to railroad employees in this way and that you are happy to file a complaint.
best of luck
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
One last point that needs clarifying - before you make a complaint - what is the definition of your 30 days holiday?
By this I mean - how many holiday days do you need to use up to get a weeks holiday?
In Europe, most people work a 5 day week and need to only use 5 leave days to get a full 7 day weeks holiday.
In the UAE, some companies require you to use 7 leave days to get a weeks holiday.
Check what your company currently do and whether they are not only changing the number of days - but also the method of leave calculation.
28 days leave on a 7 day calculation gives you 4 weeks leave
25 days on a 5 day calculation gives you 5 weeks leave!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

jerryRC said:


> Can anybody help me?? before I make complain.
> 
> Coz, in my previous years with my company, Annual leave will be given to me 30days per year. Now that we have a new HR, new rules is currently implemented in which I dont know if its still according to UAE labor Law.
> 
> ...


I think this is lost in translation somewhere. The 30 days that you got initiallyight have been '30 calendar days', which is different to '30 working days'. 

Let's say for example youdecide to take all in one go, then you will be using 30 calendar days (which includes weekends and weekdays), by which you will only be out of work for 22 working days and the rest are weekends. 

Under your new contract, you are getting the same but it is worded differently to not include the weekends and holidays. So even if you are taking 22 working days in go, you will be getting 30 days after you include the weekends.

I hope this makes sense.


----------

